# Fortified Vitamin B Complex Oral Gel (from Jeffers)



## DonnaBelle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a new Jeffer's Livestock catalog and they have a new Vitamin B complex oral gel.

Has anyone used or have knowledge of this product?

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

I would guess that it would be better than nothing but I think the injectible would be better if you can get it.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with elevan, as I like the shots better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 15, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I would guess that it would be better than nothing but I think the injectible would be better if you can get it.


x3, and the injectable would probably be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

Injectable would be best, however this new B Complex gel is the replacement for the injectable which hasn't been available on the market for quite some time. The injectable was removed from the market due to its illegal use.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Dec 5, 2011)

Illegal use?  For what?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 5, 2011)

I ordered the gel from Jeffers.  I like to keep stuff on hand, just in case.

Who knows what stupid people would use injectible B for??  I think some of them sit around injecting they silly selves with anything they can find that's liquid.

If you want to get a super high....Pick up a puppie or baby goat.  Can't get any "higher" than that.

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Injectable would be best, however this new B Complex gel is the replacement for the injectable which hasn't been available on the market for quite some time. The injectable was removed from the market due to its illegal use.


Um, I have a bottle of the injectible sitting right in front of me, bought from a local store, and just ordered two more bottles from Dr. Fosters and Smith.
It is very much available and on the market!

I agree with the others.  I have tried the oral gel (on calves) and was just not impressed.I couldnt tell that it did ANYTHING.
The injectable is the way to go, faster acting, more impact and therefore a better buy.


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

From time to time we lose access to certain drugs and supplements due to supply issues. I've discussed it with my vet many times.  Doesn't mean that they're being used for illegal activities.  In fact often times when the drug is made available again the price has increased slightly...hmmm.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 5, 2011)

Injection is not only better for its speed, but also utilization. For example, with humans at least, vitamin b12 is very poorly absorbed by the GI tract, with 80% not being absorbed in a _healthy_ GI tract. If something is wrong with the stomach, intestines, etc. that prevents absorption, in humans, up to 100% can be unabsorbed, leading to eventual pernicious anemia. I'd venture to bet that if a goat is not eating and/or there is a problem with the rumen, intestines, etc. then they won't benefit from an oral dose of B vitamins. But only a vet can know that for sure.

The B vitamins are water soluble, so you don't have to worry about overdosing either (unless you like, quadruple the daily dose or something). Any excess is eliminated through the urine or feces. But that very water solubility that makes it hard to overdose also means that an unhealthy goat off their feed would need daily B vitamin supplementation, since the body eliminates it quickly. 

Last I checked, Caprine Supply has the injection form of B Vitamin Complex in stock . I was doing some price comparison and noticed that Jeffers was out of stock on all B vitamin injectibles, while Caprine supply was not.


----------



## sunny (Dec 5, 2011)

The reason B-complex was hard to get for a while was due to a labeling issue. The company was not putting what the FDA wanted on the lable and so their facility got inspected and they had to jump through the government hoops. It should all be good now as they are about caught up on back orders


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 5, 2011)

It had been removed from the market, and federally...
Last I knew, vit B complex still isn't supposed to be available in the injectable form.. hence why valley vet & jeffers still do not carry the injectable form... and haven't for roughly 1 yr.  It wasn't just a label wording issue, but the full reason cannot be mentioned here.

I agree, not all drugs/supplements are removed from the market for illegal use, but 2 that have been in the last year or so are: Levamisole(Levasol) and Injectable Vitamin B Complex. Each for seperate reasons.

I don't doubt that some of you have been able to get either item, as not all stores will comply with the "no sale" order from the FDA... just like my sister's buisiness...   some people feel if they see no harm in something, it is okay to continue selling it.
Personally I think it is opening one's self up to unnecessary federal investigation... but maybe that's just me.

_I re-worded my first sentence, sorry if any of you thought I was giving you attitude   That was most certainly *NOT* my intention_


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 5, 2011)

our feed store is still selling injectable vitamin b complex,  they have had it all year.  So as far as a ban on selling it not sure about all of that.   I got a bottle not that long ago.


----------



## sunny (Dec 5, 2011)

If you need to find it here are some places that have it.
http://www.caprinesupply.com/vitamin-b-complex-fortified-100-ml-bottle.html
http://www.petstruly.com/2971.html
Fosters and smith also has the lower Thiamine type

 Now what's going to happen is, everyones going to tell everyone else that Caprine supply has Fortified B Complex and they're going to get hundreds of orders from internet users, which is why Jeffers is on indefinate backorder.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2011)

TSC ran out of Inj. B vit late last year, I checked the inventory on the computer company wide and none of our stores had  it / could get it b/c of a supply issue.  I drove 2 hrs to get the last bottle in our district when Jeffers ran out.

When there is an issue w/ legalities, we get "Stop sell" orders.  We never got one for B vitamin (I checked the company archive), we just sold out and couldn't get more - supply issue.

We have it now, with a new label.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

sunny said:
			
		

> The reason B-complex was hard to get for a while was due to a labeling issue. The company was not putting what the FDA wanted on the lable and so their facility got inspected and they had to jump through the government hoops. It should all be good now as they are about caught up on back orders


Oh, that makes sense.  The FDA is funny about stuff like that.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 6, 2011)

I know where it can be ordered in injectable form, from a well known, reputable livestock supply house.  It's not on their website -- you have to call, and you have to know what to ask for.  If anyone wants the info, PM me.    

FWIW, there are always lots of wild theories out there when something becomes unavailable, and lots of things have become unavailable over the past few years..  Levasole, Bio-Mycin, b-complex, terramycin, etc...personally, I think it's usually the result of a cube farm full of bean counters who decide it's not profitable enough to fool with.


----------



## glbedrosian (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone who uses the various vitamin gels or pastes have an update on how these worked out for your goats?  I would like to hear if anyone who has used them thinks they are useful or not.  

Thank you,


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

glbedrosian said:
			
		

> Does anyone who uses the various vitamin gels or pastes have an update on how these worked out for your goats?  I would like to hear if anyone who has used them thinks they are useful or not.
> 
> Thank you,


I've tried the selenium / e gel and the B complex gel.

The selenium / e gel is a waste of money - go get Bo-Se from the vet.

The B complex gel can be helpful in stimulating appetite, but I find the shots easier.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 24, 2012)

Is that prescription only??


----------



## ksalvagno (May 24, 2012)

BoSe is prescription only. Fortified B Complex can be bought at the feed store or online.

The problem with giving oral stuff is that it is processed in the stomach and thereby reduces the amount that goes into the bloodstream. So you give a shot and it goes right into the bloodstream.


----------

